# 3x3x5 tall room



## jack of all trades (Mar 5, 2010)

i have a 400 mh an 2 -70 hps can anyone tell me how many lumens per square foot that is


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 5, 2010)

are you asking total lumen output of those bulbs or LPF in a 3x3 area ?


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 5, 2010)

trying to find out how many lumens per sq foot i have in my box with these lights


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 5, 2010)

roughly 70k..that 400 alone will do your 3x3.  then add the HPS  when ya flip..just my thaughts


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 5, 2010)

5488 Lu per [email protected] 12" ...total out put is 49,400 lumens


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 5, 2010)

if you swap the 400 mh to a 400 hps come flower time you'll be alot closer to the 7,000 lpf target.


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 5, 2010)

would i still get 7,000 lpf if i use a converstion bulb


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2010)

Most 400 MH to HPS conversion bulbs have 53,000 lumens plus the 12,600 lumens from the 2 70 watt HPS =65,600 lumens divided by 9 ft2(square feet)=7289 lumens per ft2.
Be sure to have plenty of ventalation


----------

